# Breakaway Transformation - Commuter to Travel



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

I've had my Breakaway CX built up for a couple of months and used it primarily as my commuter/winter bike. This upcoming week the 1st true test takes place. I'm heading from Seattle to Denver for work and taking it with me to enjoy some MUCH warmer temperatures. This afternoon I pulled all the commuter bits off and swapped wheels and pedals. Hoping to get a ride in this weekend before packing everything up on Monday.


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

Packing went well. Got everything in the box on Sunday. Then I unpacked, reassembled and went for a ride just to see if there was anything wrong. After a good ride I packed it up for real. Didn't even get a 2nd look when I checked the bag. Even had 8.8lbs more I could have put in there. Best $20 I ever spent to bring it along.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

That's a nice build. I really like the Breakaway CX because it's so versatile. I'm glad to hear your trip went smoothly.


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

So far so good. BEAUTIFUL weather here in Boulder. Got a nice 37 miles ride in with a local who knows the roads this afternoon.


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

Back on the plane. Checked the bike again without a hitch. Hard not to laugh a little when checking a bike as 'regular luggage'


----------

